# 4 yr old Ragdoll male needs new loving home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Breed? Ragdoll

Colour/pattern? Seal mitted

Age? 4yrs

Sex? Male

Neutered? Yes

Up to date with vacs? Yes

Any health problems? None known

Any behavioural problems? Has currently started to spray in the house due to being bullied by another cat, owner feels has to many cats in the house hold.

Can you describe his personality? typical raggie likes to follow owner around and is very loving

Any toileting problems such as messing away from tray or spraying? is currently spraying due to being bullied by another cat

Used to children? Yes

would be best homed with children 7 plus

How do they get on with other cats? usually gets on well with other cats, owner has 8 cats

How do they get on with dogs? gets on fine with dogs

Indoor or outdoor cat? he lives inside but has out door pen, looking for a home where he can have supervised access to outside or a pen.

How many hours are they used to be left alone for? He's is not used to be left for very long so will not be homed with anyone that works long hours

Litter used if they have a litter tray:yesterdays news he will mess outside the tray if anything else is used

Where are you in UK? Yorkshire, but re home all over UK

Reason for re homing? Owner feels that she has reached her limit with cats in the house hold. He is currently being bullied by another cat in the house hold and is very miserable

Anyone interested in him please pm me or email me at [email protected]

anyone interested in him will be required to have a home check

Donation will be required to go to ALUK


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found, but please do still pm if you are interested


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

home check failed, So this little man is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

oh my word I would love him he is gorgeous.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he is stunning. He needs to be an only cat or with one other very laid back cat and also be able to have supervised access to the garden as he loves going out, which is making it slightly harder to find the right home for him


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sadly i am not a good home as we have 6 cats, I think i'll wait a good few years and then rescue a ragdoll. He is so lovely


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

He's stunning! I hope he finds a forever home soon


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

pity he wouldnt be good with 3 other laid back cats he is just amazing


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have 5 of my own and 2 foster kittens that will stay until they have had both Vaccs Ones a cream tabby Persian x Maine coon ? he is about 12 weeks now and the other is supposed to be a Persian x Tonkinese and she is only 4 weeks old.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/104738-meet-cookie.html


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

He is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope he gets a home soon, I would of loved him but i dont sound suitable.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

possible home found


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

thats fantastic fingers crossed


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

She's an abolutely gorgeous cat. Can I ask ... do you find that cats that have these sort of behavioural problems i.e. spraying as a result of bullying resort to their regular behaviour once rehomed? Just curious.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

It really depends on the reason they started spraying in the first place.
If a cat is spraying due to being bullied by another cat in the house hold and you remove it and it is a lot happier in its new home, then the likely hood is it will stop spraying in the new home, but not always, that is why it is most important to find a home with someone that is prepared to keep the cat even if the spraying doesn't stop.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

gorjus but my home is completely unsuitable


----------



## tomox (Jul 7, 2010)

Realy wish i could take him, having owned a ragdoll before, i know he is a very special cat. if my circumstances where different i would have snapped him up. hope he finds that special home x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Will be going to his new home on Thursday


----------

